

Ask HN: Winter reading + other activities for a stronger 2015 - petecooper

Hi, HN.
I am self-employed freelancer in rural Cornwall, UK, having moved here some two and a half years ago. I also offer local computer technical support. Neither of these roles are currently financially sustainable in their current state, and I&#x27;m dipping into my savings to make rent. I work from home, don&#x27;t hold physical stock, and -- crucially -- I&#x27;m not certain that what I&#x27;m doing is the best thing for me and my state of mind. I have struggled with depression and brain wiring problems for the past 6 years and have not yet found an appropriate medication that helps me. Exercise is my drug of choice, and I&#x27;m OK at that; I could be better at it, however. I am not a programmer, though I want to be competent at it for self-satisfaction rather than commercial gain.<p>With this in mind, I&#x27;ve decided to spend the 2014&#x2F;15 winter months on improving my prospects for the coming year. In the first instance, I want to apply myself better to my `work` hours, and have the results to show for it. I will readily admit that although I can do a bunch of things well, I don&#x27;t excel at one thing; rather, I haven&#x27;t yet found that thing.<p>I want to read more over winter with a view to learning and taking those things into my freelancing career to make 2015 better than 2014. I have, essentially, a blank slate to start with and I would be most grateful if you could share your `must read` book(s) that might help me out in my journey. A sentence or two on why you&#x27;ve recommended the book(s) would be enormously helpful to me.<p>Thank you in advance - and best wishes from Cornwall, UK.<p>Edit: added `+ other activities` to title.
======
a3n
"I will readily admit that although I can do a bunch of things well, I don't
excel at one thing; rather, I haven't yet found that thing."

No book recs, but when I read that sentence I immediately thought: pick
something that you would really like to excel in, and then immerse yourself in
it. Don't worry too much about what you pick, because you aren't committing to
that one thing exclusively for life.

Go from making simple toy-like items to really significant work products.
DON'T be reluctant to start small; an immense ambitious project at the
beginning can be daunting to the point of discouragement. Lots of silly
inconsequential things lets you focus on the subject, rather than any
artificial constraints on direction that a real project/product might impose.

Connect with whatever physical or virtual community is available for that
subject and your circumstances.

Eventually make something that you want everyone to see and use, either as
consumers of your thing or as producers using your thing to produce their
thing. (I obviously don't know what your thing is. :) Write a Show HN post
when you have something.

It's really thrilling to feel like you're devouring everything you can find on
a subject, and it feels really nice when other people use what you made.

~~~
petecooper
Thanks, a3n - I appreciate that a lot.

------
thret
www.codecademy.com is okay I feel. I imagine you will want to get into
websites/mobile apps, that kind of thing?

The truth is, the programming books I read in the beginning are all out of
date now, I wouldn't know what to recommend today. However, I fondly recommend
The Art Of Computer Programming by Knuth if you have a lot of time and no
fear. Converting an algorithm from MIX to your language of choice is a good
way to ensure you understand them both.

For depression, brain wiring, state of mind - maybe Gödel, Escher, Bach: An
Eternal Golden Braid. It is quirky, stimulating and altogether delightful.

~~~
petecooper
Thanks, thret - I wasn't necessarily thinking about programming books. Having
re-read my OP I didn't make that very clear. I appreciate your recommendation.

------
macmac
Instead of reading I would suggest:

Watch this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt5Qv9tUObI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt5Qv9tUObI)
then begin to meditate.

~~~
petecooper
Thanks, macmac - watching now.

